# What Is Your Favourite Fruit?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

What Is Your Favourite Fruit? Do you like eating fruits? Just curious, nothing more, nothing less. Thank you for participating/sharing.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Watermelon, no contest. I love a lot of different types of fruit, but nothing is so sweet and refreshing as watermelon (and other types of melon). 

As a kid, cake was always a tradition on my middle-of-summer birthday, but I looked forward to the fresh-cut watermelon slices more


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Birdseye chilli. Nothing so cool and refreshing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted watermelon (nothing like that during a hot summer's day), mango (but rather expensive) and dark grapes (i.e. red wine varieties). 

Sorry for not listing the old apple, orange, pear, banana etc. but I thought these were rather common.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Strawberry was once my favorite because my neighbor grew these and I ate a lot of their.s


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Pomegranate but it wasn't listed


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

A vote for the noble grape and a tip of the hat to Bacchus.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Grapes, both in table form and fermented.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Orange, mandarine, apple and banana when i am on the right mood.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I really miss the alternative; Any fruit!

But I have a soft spot for Raspberry's... :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Sorry for not listing the old apple, orange, pear, banana etc. but I thought these were rather common.


They are, but the pear happens to be my absolute favourite.
To be eaten with knife and fork, a good one can't be eaten without making a total mess ! 

Can be accompanied by some blue-cheese and porto but not neccesarily, they're perfect by themselves.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Out of what was offered, I voted 'berries': I love raspberries & blackberries, with blueberries & bilberries okay too, but not red or black currants or gooseberries - bbleccch! 

But what I eat most of are oranges (satsumas or clementines). 

I like all the ones on the list, though. Especially grapes in the form of red wine - yummy!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm fond of pineapple myself.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Do Dingleberries fall under the "other" category?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Kiwi, kiwi... kiwi is like absinthe. It's so deliciously green, so juicy, so tempting in it's greenness but when you finally taste it, it's so disappointing.

That is why kiwi is my favourite fruit, it embodies the deluding thoughts of bliss that come from your idea, imagination on something rather than from the truth about the object of your desire. Kiwi is like enchanting green eyes of beautiful siren that tempts you to reach for her for no good. That is why kiwi could be manifestation of _vanitas_ - the great painters should have painted kiwis cut in two on their _vanitas_ paintings instead of skulls.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like all fruit (even limes and lemons) but the easier they are to eat the better - I'm not keen on wasting time with fiddly peeling (kiwi/thin-skinned oranges etc.) or scooping/picking seeds out (pomegranate/passion). There are many blackberry bushes near where I work and also dotted around town so there's always a bumper crop to be had in late summer as most people seem to ignore them.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Grapefruit wasn't on the list either. I eat about 2 of those a week. Usually a banana every day. A few apples every week. A couple times a week I'll squeeze lemons and strain to add to my water. 

I buy organic frozen berries of all types and add with fresh squeezed juice, banana, yogurt and raw milk in a blender at least once a week. Most people probably don't eat enough fruit.

Pomegranates don't have to be a pain. Score the skin at the equator and stretch the skin on both sides of it before cutting in half. Turn the halves upside down and give the tops a few whacks with a wooden spoon.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Persimmon. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I love old style strawberries, soft and fragrant. The mutant ones that are sold in supermarkets are not related too much...I also like apricots, but again it is so difficult, almost impossible to find any really good ones, anymore. The same thing goes for wild berries...Wild raspberries are so much better than cultivated ones...Bears also love them,:lol:


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

Itullian.

Oh sorry. That is Wagner _NUT_, not fruit.

But he's a barrel of laughs anyway.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Fuji apple, Korean pear and tangerine. I also like lime and lemon in food or drink. I don't like the fruits from US Midwest region - big but tasteless.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Gilberto said:


> Pomegranate but it wasn't listed


Pome is a nice fruit. Yep! There is "Other" option above. Sorry if I did not make that clear.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Persimmon. Absolutely delicious.


I like persimmons, but I find their flavor so mild it almost disappears when I make bread or something out of them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

BERRIES! Of all kinds! Raspberries, Blackberries, Blueberries, Strawberries, you name it! The fruit of the North! Naturally grown berries from the wild or local farms are best. I also voted cherries, because REAL cherries are a whole lot better than artificial cherry flavoring. I don't think they'll ever get that flavor right. Also Kiwi, which I use to eat a lot when I was little, and my mom cut it up for me so I never had to fuss about that.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've gone for grapes and pineapple on the list, but I've also chosen "other types", because I love oranges as well. Not too struck on apples, pears and bananas.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I eat a banana every day. It's easy to peel and doesn't require excessive washing. Maybe I'm addicted to potassium.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My new favorite is the Persimmon. Looks like a tomato but it don't taste like one.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

ahammel said:


> View attachment 32084
> 
> 
> I'm fond of pineapple myself.


Wait. On the graph the peach is considered easy? There's nothing easy about it. You have to shave the accursed thing to eat it. Then it tastes like it's been left out too long and has gone blinky. Then you need a shower yourself afterward.

Strawberries all the way for me! I like to make strawberry smoothies. But I don't get the name. They have nothing in common with straw.

Blueberries are pretty good too.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have already voted on the matter of domesticated fruits, but around here, we also have some wild fruits that are quite delicious and that I always sought out as a kid (I grew up out in the boondocks, and it had its advantages).

Most famous perhaps is the marula (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marula), but you don't find them in this particular part of Gauteng because the winters are too cold. They are not really my favourites anyway, though the fruit is often used for jams and liqueurs and things.

On small farm where I grew up, there were some wild apricot bushes. The fruits superficially resemble apricots:









But they are really unlike any domestic fruits. They usually contain several large seeds with a thin layer of fibrous pulp around them, and you don't eat them so much as just suck them like sweets. When completely ripe they are delicious, with an exotic taste unlike anything else, though after a minute or two the taste suddenly goes very sour, and then you spit out the seed to create the next generation of shrubs. Also, you have to be quick in harvesting, or the baboons will get there before you. 

Well, what do you know, there is actually a Wiki page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancylobothrys_capensis


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

I like pineapples, raspberries, strawberries, and apples. Wait... why is there no apples choice? How does one forget apples when making a fruit poll?!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Blueberries, strawberries, and grapes.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Raspberries, Bananas and Peaches.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

And the poll then said, "Yes, we have no banana today."

View attachment 32313


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Then we'll have to get our own.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Figs are criminally missing from this poll


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Strawberries and peaches. I haven't taste berries with the exceptions of blackberries. They are too expensive and difficult to find in my country, so I still can't put them of favorite.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

kiwi, mandarin orange and stawberries


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm particularly attached to fruit that comes in rows, usually twelve in number!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

MOZZA!: Sweet and always in season...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Apples, bananas,oranges


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strawberries and blueberries.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I love all fruit with the exceptions of melons. Mangos and oranges are my favorites, but berries are also great.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Impressed with the dignity of this survey, but still surprised that nobody mentioned Liberace.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How can apples be left off this list? My favorite fruit, red delicious apples, full of fiber and a bit of sugar for a quick pick me up.
Apples are good for you!


----------

